# Scope for 30-06



## ake24 (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a Stevens model 200 30-06 that I recently purchased used. Unfortunately the Tasco scope (was on it when I got it) reticle decided to start rotating on my third shot of re-sighting. Driving out an hour just to discover that was a little rough :frusty:
After doing some research it appears as though Tasco is kind of on the lower end quality wise, and that the market seems to follow the "you get what you pay for" model. After a quick perusal online the past two days or so I've found a couple models that I'd like some advice about:

Vortex Crossfire II 3x9-50 - http://www.vortexoptics.com/product/crossfire-II-3-9x50-with-v-plex-moa-reticle

Nikon Pro-staff 3x9-40 (I'd do the 4x12 if someone thought it was going to be a better fit) - http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...etail/Rifle-Scopes/prod999901360014/cat100738

BSA Contender 4x16-40 - http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...tDetail/Rifle-Scopes/prod9999001435/cat100738

I'm going to use this rifle for general purpose hunting. I'm planning on deer regularly, eventually an elk or two, and in the mean time, I'd love to use it for coyotes. Which of these listed scopes would fit the bill? And does the 50mm really transmit noticeably more of light than a 40mm when looking through comparable lens'? I'm leaning towards the Vortex based on their warranty. I have seen that Leupold has the same lifetime warranty, but it doesn't appear as though they have anything in the same price range as these other scopes. Have I overlooked anything from Leupold (or any other brand really) in the $150-$200 range that would be worth considering?

Something else that is concerning me is something that I discovered after the Tasco's reticle started to rotate. One of my friends had just bought a new scope and was going to mount and sight it while we were out. He offered to put it on my rifle and if I liked it, I could just pay him for what he bought it for earlier in the week (great guy) since he had brought along several others that he had around to compare. Unfortunately, my rings were spaced too wide for his scope body, the front scope ring was contacting the part of the scope where the body begins to widen to accommodate the front lens.

When I purchase a new scope, how do I avoid this issue? I haven't taken off the mounts to check, but if there is only one set of tapped mount holes, do I just need to ensure that the scope body is long enough to fit the length between mounts, or should I buy one of these rail style mounts with the multiple places to position the rings?

Ideas, advice, or 2 cents that anyone may have to share would be really appreciated.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You can get a Nikon Buckmaster scope off ebay for $120 or so. Buckmaster is their mid-level scope (prostaff is the lowest level scope). Bought a 3x9 buckmaster for my boys 7mm08 and its been a great scope. IMO thats the best bang for the buck out there right now.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a Konus for my .308 but haven't used it yet. They're fairly inexpensive and had good reviews. Can't tell you first hand how good it is yet though.


----------



## ake24 (Nov 23, 2013)

I did find a Buckmaster for $120 just like you said Dallan, I'll have to keep watching those to see how often they show up.

LostLou: You'll have to let me know about that Konus...like you said, the reviews are positive everywhere I look. You know when you'll be shooting with it next?

In other news: Called Tasco today (figured that it couldn't hurt to see what they had to say about it). They said to ship it and that they'd replace or fix it for free. Didn't ask how old it was or when I bought it or if I was the original owner. Makes me a little wary about what will happen, but it should get to them next Tuesday and we'll see what they do about it. Only issue is that I'm worried that even if they do replace the scope, when is it going to start rotating again? Sure would be unfortunate if it happened in the middle of a hunt.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have the Nikon prostaff on a .308 and it is an amazingly clear scope... I also have the Vortex Crossfire and I don't like it and I have heard some bad reviews about it as well. I am trying to get away from Vortex as well. 

Nikon seems to have always done a good job in the field.


----------

